# Violati Fulmina Regis



## Jeff Dunn

The words "Violati Fulmina Regis" were inscribed on a Mexican cannon used in 1836. Not sure if this is Latin, Italian, or Spanish, or a corruption of one or more of these languages. Can anyone provide a decent translation in English?


----------



## winnie

Jeff Dunn said:
			
		

> The words "Violati Fulmina Regis" were inscribed on a Mexican cannon used in 1836. Not sure if this is Latin, Italian, or Spanish, or a corruption of one or more of these languages. Can anyone provide a decent translation in English?


 
it is Latin
the litteral translation is: violated by king's lightnings


----------



## shaula

It's Latin.
Sure it's not "Violati fulmine regis"? It would mean "Injured by the King's lightning".

Ciao
shaula


----------



## patxinger_z

1. If you´ve seen that inscription on the cannon, it´s an Spanish cannon, not Mexican.
2. It is Latin, and it means "The lightnings of the offended King"
3. It was common on Spanish cannons of the time to have that or this other inscription "Ultima ratio regis" wich may mean "The last word(reason,¿argument?) of the King" (Also each cannon had an inscription with its name)  

Un saludo.


----------



## sergei1873

Correct, I first saw that inscription on a Spanish cannon, at a fort, in St. Augustine FL..  I have also seen it translated as "fire from an angry king"--none the less it is "violta fulmina regis".  Rarely do Latin words end in "e", unless it is the plural form "ae".  I loved this quote because I was in the artillery.


----------



## sergei1873

violati--sorry


----------



## biscortina

Salvete,

I was just thinking if "violati fulmina regis"is grammatically correct or not,
As Shaula has pointed out, it should actually be "violati *fulmine* regis" or
as a plural "violati *fulminibus* regis".(ablativus!) instead of "violati fulmin*a* regis"


Valete,
biscortina


----------



## relativamente

I feel more inclined to believe patxinger Z since he seems to know what he is talking about.


----------



## biscortina

Salve relativamente!

You're right. As I read this thread the first time, I didn´t read the argument
from patxinger_z, which is the most important argument here  -sorry I was still half sleeping! "Violati fulmina regis" to read as "the lightnings of the offended King" makes perfect sense!

Thanks.
biscortina


----------

